# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: المنشد  براء الصلخدي لسوريا { سلميّة }

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*
 


*BSMLH**.**NET*

*تقدّم وحصريا

ودعماً للثورة السورية
**
النشيد الجديد

**{ سلميّة** }
*

للمنشد الشاب
*براء الصلخدي*





 

{ كلمات وألحان }
*براء الصلخدي
*

 

 { توزيع نسخة الموسيقى }
*مصطفى أباظة*


 { توزيع نسخة المؤثرات }
*علاء وردي*


 

 { تصميم البنر }
*عمر الجنيدي*



 


*{* *للتحميل* *}*
* رايت كليك & حفظ باسم

 
[ نسخة المؤثرات ]

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/SELMEYA_V.mp3


[ نسخة الموسيقى ]

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/SELMEYA_M.mp3

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووووووووو على الجديد اللي بتقدمنلنا ياه هدوء

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

